# Buttstock Repair - Savannah



## Bwdonald (Mar 18, 2014)

Where could I get a wooden butt stock on an old pump .22 fixed or replaced in the Savannah area?  thanks for any help.


----------



## Clemson (Mar 20, 2014)

Garvin's Gunstock Repair, Inc.
John Garvin
111 Archie Dr
Albany, GA 31707-1243
www.gunstockshop.com

This man does great work.

Clemson


----------



## stickman77 (Mar 20, 2014)

ORTIZ CUSTOM GUNS. on montgomery cross roads. if he cant do it, he will get it done .


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 9, 2014)

^^^^^^This^^^^^ Ortiz is a good man and a good smith.


----------



## UncleLee (Sep 22, 2014)

Pedro Ortiz is a great gunsmith (and honest!) -- Savannah is lucky to have him.  

For stockwork, may also try a gunstock guy in Bluffton named Paul McCue who does great work.  

His website is http://www.projxwoodworking.com/


----------



## TrailBlazinMan (Sep 23, 2014)

Paul does great work. If he or Pedro are booked beyond belief call Dixie Triggers in Effingham Co.


----------



## olcop (Sep 23, 2014)

*gun stock repair*

+++ on both recommendations for gunsmiths, both are excellent---and, both have done work for me, never had a complaint or return.
olcop


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 24, 2014)

Clemson said:


> Garvin's Gunstock Repair, Inc.
> John Garvin
> 111 Archie Dr
> Albany, GA 31707-1243
> ...



X2 He has worked on two guns for me. I was happy with both jobs.


----------

